# Germany: Hunting with semi-autos with interchangeable magazine allowed again



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Excellent news. Syrian refugee in season? :vs_shocked:

Germany: Hunting with semi-autos with interchangeable magazine allowed again - The Firearm Blog


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Good for them , they are seeing the light .


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Self defense is always in season.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

kill'em all and let their virgins sort them out.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Wonder if they have a bag limit? LOL!


----------

